
Scripting Languages for Interactive Fiction - vector_spaces
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q7voNmQ7GY
======
vector_spaces
Slideshow from the talk:

[https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/templatinglanguagesin...](https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/templatinglanguagesinteractive/attachments/slides/2985/export/events/attachments/templatinglanguagesinteractive/slides/2985/ScriptingIF.pdf)

